
Why Passbook could join Ping in the Apple graveyard - iProject
http://gigaom.com/2012/11/25/why-passbook-could-join-ping-in-the-apple-graveyard/
======
paupino_masano
I didn't realize it was meant to be used for payments. I admittedly have used
it for flight boarding passes, coupons and show tickets so far - I thought it
was great for that (particular boarding passes as it updates the gate if it
changes).

Perhaps it is their long term strategy to use it for payments, however it
doesn't seem that way given their current branding? If it is targeted for
that, I completely missed it!

------
jeffehobbs
"Full disclosure: I work at edo, a card-linked offers provider"

Right, so, thanks for the not-at-all-biased critical analysis.

------
kmfrk
It just sounds like a new kind of app store that has yet to gain "traction".

I am really miffed that people in this part of Europe haven't bothered _at
all_ to make any apps.

~~~
cheald
Sounds like an opportunity for you to capture the market.

~~~
kmfrk
I don't know if PassBook apps can even be paid, but I _am_ working on
something that's basically a PassBook app - just better. :)

